# First shot with new T3



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shot. Beautiful betta.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Great Picture =)!


----------



## Little Bob (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

LB


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr grumpy... Hahah nice shot


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice picture, but... clean your glass!


----------



## Little Bob (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks ACD & Xenxes. He does like to keep a scowl on his face so the snails will know he's the boss. And I have since scrubbed the glass clean--front and one side only.


----------

